# hmmm



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

acquiring coordinates


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Snap..........


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy shiznet


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

back to the shelters, if you have on left.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I have a few of those sitting, but not quite THAT many.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

if your apart of this forum it should be a requirment to wear a helmet when checking the mail haha


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Whoa...everybody needs to stay low.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

TAKE COVER!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Duck and cover!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ut oh........


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

That sent a shiver down my spine.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy man, talk about armed and dangerous.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I think Joe is setting himself up to be the next to be mass bombed!

Go Joe!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

almost looks like shuckins rubbed off on you.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

wtfuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Its like we are all shunkin in our boots.....oops I meant to say shakin' in our boots.....


..........:amen:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

5 of my troops are deployed right now, so some of these are for them. I like to keep them stocked so they can have a nice smoke after a long mission. I have two peeps picked out and still looking for a few more.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cypress said:


> almost looks like shuckins rubbed off on you.


For sure,,,looks as though he might need an S1N1 innoculation. All of those mailers will bring a lot of destruction,,,the good kind!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like a few guys are gonna need some shelter!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*O....M....G....!!!!:shocked:*


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh it ia ON!

Still trying to get two more targets...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats hott Right there......


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mighty fine looking pile of flat-rate boxes!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like your letter carrier might need to wear one of these suits, or utilize this robot...


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Will this madness ever end! LOL! Happy Hunting!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

geez, these last two people are proving to be difficult!


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Oh it ia ON!
> 
> Still trying to get two more targets...


 haha this forum is crazy you guys are mad lol i wish i had the supplies to join in on the bombing right now it shouldnt be much longer before i start getting money again so it will be on!!!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I see I am not the only one being sleep deprived.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Jumes said:


> I see I am not the only one being sleep deprived.


Nope, you're not! LOL!:typing:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Still looking for *Three* more names - who should it be? PM me with who and why?


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Classic Dirty Harry quote that appears to relate....

I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Gonna need a suit


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mg: *GAH____!!!!!!*


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

okay here is the first four...
0309 0330 0000 4521 1641
" " " " 1634
" "  " " 1627
" " " " 1610


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is getting crazy......you should blow up a particular guys mailbox because........why take it out on the mail carriers....:jaw::behindsofa:eep::director::laser:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow that was some bad English in my post above... I guess I will have to send two more out tomorrow.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i can't even count the boxes. the fallout is going to be catastrophic.....


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

BRB, going to crawl under my bed.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bomb Drill Folks


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

agh, my was headed to the post office so she mailed these for me... she knows I always ship Priority or First class. For some reason she sent these last two pacel post...how much longer is that? Of course I smiled and said "thank you!"


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

03082690000198535087

03082690000198535094


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

one more tomorrow


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> one more tomorrow


Good Luck Fellow BOTL The Last 1 is Always The Biggest.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like the debris field is large


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

bxcarracer said:


> Good Luck Fellow BOTL The Last 1 is Always The Biggest.


oh, not the last one. Just one more....


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> oh, not the last one. Just one more....


ha, sure thats what they all say and then before you know it theres going to be blown up mailboxes everywhere.ainkiller:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! I'm hit!

Thanks a ton man! They all look awesome!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

We need more people like you in this world. Not enough people are that generous.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

GTCharged said:


> We need more people like you in this world. Not enough people are that generous.


You know, I tell my wife that everyday...

Two should be landing today!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Get their asses Joe--take no prisoners...........


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

1 more; who - why?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

hmmm...


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> hmmm...


how was ur bombing run today sir?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

It was good! A few more out my troops that are deployed, and a member should be getting hit soon.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Alright, I am headed away for 11 days, two still out...everybody is safe for awhile from here. I am sure there will be others continuing their rampage.

Have a great week!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

well, trip was delayed due to the storm in the gulf... maybe I have time for one more...



hmmm...


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> well, trip was delayed due to the storm in the gulf... maybe I have time for one more...
> 
> hmmm...


Oh great quick everybody to the bunkers!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

reinforcements have arrived....
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9-anyone-have-spare-doghouse.html#post2742367


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry Bro...
I totally lied to you about this.
420 93422 9405 5036 9930 0047 4739 27


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

oh sh!t, Joe rearmed!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I have no idea who you are: 9405 5036 9930 0047 4807 58 
Well, just because: 9405 5036 9930 0047 4807 65


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

This person is such a contributing member and he was finally bombed last week; that is confusing. I'll join!
9101 8052 1368 3083 5802 14


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> reinforcements have arrived....
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9-anyone-have-spare-doghouse.html#post2742367


Haahaahaahaahahahaahaahaahaaaahaahaahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Sorry Bro...
> I totally lied to you about this.
> 420 93422 9405 5036 9930 0047 4739 27


JOE!!!!???!!! How Could ya???? 

Why ya lyin-sack-of-Seething-Stealthbombing-Snakes-Ya!! :rant:

He _"said", _he only needed my addy to mail me some info on the blind tastings-







:rant:

Next thing ya know my wife is in the hospital!!!! Which is really odd cause she never goes to the mailbox! 
She just happened to be in the yard when our mail-Lady drove up to fling the bomb out of her jeep!!!










Take a gander at the ordinance!!!










Ho pounded me with a;

Leon Jimenez 300 series Roby

ESPINOSA Y ORTEGA NO. 21

Padron 5000 with over a year of rest on it 

Famous Honduran Select 1000

Padilla Cazadore toro

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Overgrown Toro

A Reyes Family Premier Overgrown Toro

Tinidad Habana Reserve Churchill

and a Vega Fina Conneticut Overgrown Churchill!!!

These are some really nice smokes!!!

I'll Get Ya for This Ya Bastage!!!!












































Seriously though,

*Thank You SO Much!!!*

_Dafiddla!_

_._


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

God Bless Texas: 420765049101805213683083554680
Somebody sold you out: 420922539101805213683083554710


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Bomb #2 and Joe did IT!*

Dag Nabbit Joe---totally caught off guard and was shocked to say the least. Took me a minute to figure out it was you---Outstanding selection of smokes that will be put aside so I can finish the blind reviews you sent me. Totally awesome--Thank you Sir!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I have two ready to go, just need a target, taking suggestions.

Joe


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> I have two ready to go, just need a target, taking suggestions.
> 
> Joe


how bout shuckins or smelvis, they seem to be dishing it out pretty good at the moment


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

southoz said:


> how bout shuckins or smelvis, they seem to be dishing it out pretty good at the moment


I was wanting to go a different route. Those two are very dserving, BOTLS tho! The mass attack on Shuckins was fun, I hit smelvis pretty good a few weeks ago....

These two are "average smokes.

PM me suggestions; Who/Why?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Un mas!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

southoz said:


> how bout shuckins or smelvis, they seem to be dishing it out pretty good at the moment


Hmmm Northgate, South Australia, 5085

Boat plane boat plane hmmm :wave:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Hmmm Northgate, South Australia, 5085
> 
> Boat plane boat plane hmmm :wave:


Lets talk!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

it will be a second before I can establish myself here...then its on...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> it will be a second before I can establish myself here...then its on...


My god Joe, you pulled this one from the boonies. You worry me when your remembering a threat from that far back. :fear::behindsofa:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> My god Joe, you pulled this one from the boonies. You worry me when your remembering a threat from that far back. :fear::behindsofa:


This is an on going warning


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> My god Joe, you pulled this one from the boonies. You worry me when your remembering a threat from that far back. :fear::behindsofa:


Warren, believe me when I say that Joe does not mess around LOL!! In fact, I believe I just sharted thinking about the past when he bitchslapped me from here to kingdom come!! HAHAHAAAAA


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> Warren, believe me when I say that Joe does not mess around LOL!! In fact, I believe I just sharted thinking about the past when he bitchslapped me from here to kingdom come!! HAHAHAAAAA


Hey Devlin, how's the family?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zitro_joe*  
_it will be a second before I can establish myself here...then its on..._



Tashaz said:


> My god Joe, you pulled this one from the boonies. You worry me when your remembering a threat from that far back. :fear::behindsofa:


Ahhhhh, I think I am up to speed now...

Was this a case of Joe Quoting Warren? :ask:

Talk about a case of "steel sharpening steel"... :fencing:

:flame::flame:

Rock On!

:rockon:


----------

